# Is anyone else already sick of hearing about "New Moon" ?



## JesseB (Nov 17, 2009)

I understand that the Twilight saga has a huge fanbase. I myself am an avid fan of the Star Wars franchise. But I'm getting to the point where I just want to puke from all the New Moon hype. I literally hear about this movie 10 - 15 times a day between TV. radio, and print ads. It's just a @#%^*&% movie people!!!  It'll be interesting to see peoples reactions when the actual movie falls short of what the hype machine promises. I'm not a troll, i'm just really sick of overhype for this film. Anyone else share my sentiment?


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree, it has gone a little over the top with the advertising, and you know things are bad when even local morning news talk shows are having a 'twilight week' ... yes they actually did that here.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I am sick of this movie but I am going to watch it anyway. I dont care about those actors/actress but I like vampires.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 18, 2009)

Me too a little bit, 2 of my friends made me watch Twilight this past Friday (they were girls obviously) and to tell you the truth it wasn't really that bad for a chick flick. The vampires are stupid though, what Vampire sparkles in the sun? So goddamn stupid.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

Well its chick flick so it's allowed to ignore all pre-defined rules for monsters?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Twilight is just fanservice for girls


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 18, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Twilight is just fanservice for girls



Yeah for Weak minded, weak spirited, and misguided girls

Lets get some strong female roles in here (which they need to see) and cut the hearthrob crap.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 18, 2009)

About as sick as I am of hearing how it's as good as Harry Potter, when it's not because it's targeted at teenie bopper girls while Harry Potter is for everyone. And I am just as sick of hearing about CoD: MW2, just another shitty mediocre generic shooter.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
Seriously, why all the girls I know swoon for a made-up character I'll never understand. He's a vampire. He sparkles in the sunlight. And now there's a second movie out. Why, oh why, must there be yet another movie about him? Let's get serious here, Edward's a damn cockblock, am I right? Girls want their guys to be "more like Edward", and we're like "Why would we want to be like a little fairy?"... it makes no sense. I've actually heard of girls dumping their boyfriends because they weren't "like Edward". The sooner most girls snap into reality and realize Edward's not real, and that guys are not going to become him, the better.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 18, 2009)

Taylor Lautner is hot. That's why.

But honestly, it is truly over advertised. There's even a magazine dedicated to Twilight. I get that it's popular and all, but hey, someone has to draw the line somewhere..


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 18, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's extreme feminism when you need it.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey the soundtrack was good.







But the movie won't be.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 18, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Taylor Lautner is hot.


Sometimes, not understanding girls is a good thing. 

I don't let myself swoon over some Hollywood celebrity, because I don't think good looks are something to admire. What are good looks, besides being an accident of birth? How many of us can have control over the way we look? Instead of idolizing an actors because they're "hot", why not focus on their acting instead?

All rhetorical questions, of course. 

I've never watched Twilight, and I don't intend to anytime soon.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate that movie sooo much and I have not even watched it,its the fact that I hate men without shirts on. Nothing against them actor/model,just the movie and the director.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 18, 2009)

I just heard about this today.(Yes I do live under a rock). I am already sick of hearing about it.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I hate that movie sooo much and I have not even watched it,its the fact that I hate men without shirts on. Nothing against them actor/model,just the movie and the director.


So you don't goto the beach or swimming?

On topic, people obsess over things far too easily and over the top. I mean any sane person can tell its just the authors fantasies growing up in book form.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree for the most part; other than the fact that you have a lot of control over your appearance.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just watched the first again last night. Super cheese. If you can see past the pretty people and blue screen filter the acting ranks with Cody Devereaux from Conan O'Brien


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 18, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I agree for the most part; other than the fact that you have a lot of control over your appearance.


By appearance I meant physical features, not attire and such.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd agree with that, except well, you sort of do, what with plastic surgery these days.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 18, 2009)

Ugh... I will never understand why these books are so popular. There is no plot, they are badly written, to cover up the poor writing Stephanie Meyer uses too many long and useless words, making the book even less readable, they corrupt the some of the best monsters in the Horror genre, and ALL the characters are both retarded and uninteresting. This series does not need to be made into a film, in fact, Stephanie Meyer should be taken out into a wilderness, shot in both legs and left there, for her crimes to literature.
Okay... Maybe that's too harsh but, whatever. I despise the series with a passion, because 90% of books dwarf this series, hell, childrens books (Roald Dahl or Dr. Seuss anyone?) are much better!

Back to the films... Well... I don't like them, but it is incredibly funny to piss off Twilight fangirls by yelling various things from "Sorry girls, X is gay!" to "You realise that vampires must suck human blood or they age right?" and various other generic facts about vampires. But then, pissing off fangirls is always fun.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> Stephanie Meyer should be taken out into a wilderness, shot in both legs and left there, for her crimes to literature.


You deserve to be knighted.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Shinryuji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knighted... hell give the man the throne.


----------



## rithsv (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is win.
I'm so sick of twilight i want it to die.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohh god it is sooo gay... With gay I'm offending gay people... It's so girlish... I hate all that dramatic stuff.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 18, 2009)

I watched Twilight but being a chick flick it was rather boring. It's not a bad movie, but it's boring. Don't think I'll be bothered watching New Moon.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 18, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do go to the beach,but there im not forced to look at men with no shirts,there is more girls then guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you watch a movie you have to look,that movie is "girlish" end of story DON'T WATCH IT. lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 19, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The throne, still not enough, just give him the universe.


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just a gym if tubby wants to lose some weight.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> I agree, it has gone a little over the top with the advertising, and you know things are bad when even local morning news talk shows are having a 'twilight week' ... yes they actually did that here.



Yeah, stupid idea.

Well, I went to see it at *12:00 AM* last night!  Not even worth pirating.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame on you, asif you went to watch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I havn't even watched the first one, my friend is trying to get me to watch it but it's not working.


----------



## drizzt8886 (Nov 19, 2009)

Its a movie for blondes. How else can you explain sparkly vampires?
... also good for kids with ADD.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 19, 2009)

Highly overrated piece of shit.

Go watch True Blood instead.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

movies that involve zombies, demons, or vampires.
God Tier: Evil Dead Trilogy,  Nosferatu, Shaun of the Dead.

High Tier: Bram Stoker’s Dracula, Dawn of the Dead, Day of the Dead.

Medium Tier: Night of the Living Dead, Hellsing, Vampire Hunter D.

Meh... It's Ok Tier: The Lost Boys, Salem’s Lot, Blade Trilogy, Fido.

Ultra Crap Should Never Have Existed Tier: Twilight,  Twilight: New Moon, Underworld,  Interview with the Vampire, Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

Wtf is this "New Moon"? Never heard of it.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wtf is this "New Moon"? Never heard of it.


you must be the luckiest man alive.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I never knew.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wtf is this "New Moon"? Never heard of it.


I wish I were you.


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

Hehe, maybe it's one of the benefits for living under a rock.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 19, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> God Tier: Evil Dead Trilogy


Yes. Just fucking yes. But 2 was the best one.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 19, 2009)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> Medium Tier: Night of the Living Dead, Hellsing, Vampire Hunter D.


Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust was a lot better than the original


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmm I thought this thread was about the you know "moon" moon......


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 19, 2009)

FAAARK! If anyone ever tells me something about Twilight or anything related is good again, I swear I'm gonna fucking kill them! The story doesn't make any sense, even for a freakin' chick flick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:rage:


----------



## outgum (Nov 19, 2009)

i saw it yesterday on the 19th, New Zealand and Australia got it before the Americans! Yay!
I loooooove it, No, im not a girl, you just have to read the books.

I cant get enough of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I for one am sick of hearing about Modern Warfare 2, its not even that great.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 19, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> i saw it yesterday on the 19th, New Zealand and Australia got it before the Americans! Yay!
> I loooooove it, No, im not a girl, you just have to read the books.
> 
> I cant get enough of it
> ...



Your soul was just stolen.  I do agree on MW2, it isn't worth the hype.


----------



## outgum (Nov 19, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My soul is fine tyvm, I agree New Moon is over hyped, but i think you look WORSE on it BECAUSE it is over hyped, if it wasnt as much as it is, i dont think you guys would have such a negetive opinion on it, Can i ask how many of you have actually read ALL four books?

The Movies are only hyped and making a S&%$ load of money because of THEM, and its the books you have to read to truely understand and appriciate the movies, plus, The person who plays Bella (Kirsten Stewart) is freaking hot lol


----------



## Prophet (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been wearing glitter lately so I can sparkle like the vampires in twilight. I thought girls would be literally throwing me the "kitten" but it doesn't seem to be working. Am I doing it right?

P.S. I am however attracting the attention of certain men.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Nov 19, 2009)

All i know is my girlfriend told me that a chick gets a c-section performed by a vampires teeth at some point and frankly i don't see how a 12 year old girl can like a series after something like that.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 19, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to see it. My younger sister is a *HUGE* twilight fan (reading every book at least 7 times), so she forced me to see it.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 19, 2009)

nope totally excited about it
im a super mega ultra huge fan of twilight 
go team edward go


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 19, 2009)

Like overhype video games like Borderlands, L4D2, and COD: MW2. Remember that hype is use to make confusion of more people to celebrate the imaginable.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 19, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Like overhype video games like Borderlands, L4D2, and COD: MW2. Remember that hype is use to make confusion of more people to celebrate the imaginable.


Your ignorance is rising pretty fast...
I mean, Borderlands? Sure i didn't like it but it was certainly not over hyped.


----------



## outgum (Nov 19, 2009)

Talk about over-hyping, Hmmmm... Brings back memories of Halo 3? Ring any bells anyone?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually bought the book back in 05, it was $20, and it was a terrible book that had no substance. I want my money back to this day.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Nov 20, 2009)

There hasn't really been any hype here (in good ol' NI).  This is actually (in a sadly ironic way) the most hype i've heard about it.

And yeah, why do the vampires sparkle?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Borderlands had about as much hype as Phantasy Star Zero.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 20, 2009)

Outgum, I have read all the books... And I want my time back. Seriously, I'm a fast reader but I still spent too much of my precious life reading shit, and I am not going to get those hours back. The plot was vapid, uninteresting and a corruption of one of my favourite monsters.
I dislike it. A lot.


----------



## outgum (Nov 20, 2009)

See... I like the way vampires are protrayed in this book, you've got to realise that, the main vampires in this book are TRYING to be good, they dont want to BE evil, Every author is entitled to have there own opinon to these FICTIONAL monsters, how do you actually know what so called VAMPIRES are really like? for all we know, they could be 3 foot tall midgits with intense spoonwielding abilities.

I think its a hate or like type book, i mean i hate normal vampires like dracula and such, where as i adore twilight vampires, sure, everyone is entitled to there own opinion, but sometimes people need to grow up and realise just because it isnt what they like they cant just go say its the most horrible stupid thing in the world, get over it. My opinion differs to yours.
Kinda hypocrite, But i can understand where all your opinions are coming from.
Anyways, thats me.
Outgum, Out.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 20, 2009)

Twilight: now with more stupid teeth wearing men


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Hatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Twilight: now with more stupid teeth wearing men



yes, epic win!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 21, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I've been wearing glitter lately so I can sparkle like the vampires in twilight. I thought girls would be literally throwing me the "kitten" but it doesn't seem to be working. Am I doing it right?
> 
> P.S. I am however attracting the attention of certain men.



You have to be nekkid and in a forest/jungle for it to work.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 21, 2009)

oopsie, double post.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am a no twilight fan.
But I'm getting bugged by NASA about colonizing the moon.
It's all over the idiotic newspaers.
As for tis I havent even read the first book.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 21, 2009)

NASA colonized the Moon?


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 21, 2009)

I actualy like the idea of the spoonweilding abilities. Sounds awesome.
I dislike, however, the fact that Stephanie Meyer cannot write, the majority of the literary world will agree with that (Stephen King hates the woman xD), yet the books have gained a huge amount of publicity. I read them to see what the hype was about, and it was possibly the worst thing that I have done in the last seven years. While I admit, everyone is entitled to their opinion, it does not change the fact that there are literally THOUSANDS of better writers than her. I tell you, Virgil (Roman poet, wrote the Aeneid) would be turning over in his grave if he knew about this series.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 22, 2009)

THis


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup, sick of it already.
Fucking boring and a disgrace to the vampire race.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Twilight: now with more stupid teeth wearing men


How does a stupid tooth wear a man?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 22, 2009)

I liked Twilight actually, but I only just noticed the New Moon film was playing.

Then again I don't listen to radio, don't read newspapers and watch all my TV via download. So I guess I missed all the hype.

And comically I am not likely to suffer the comical negativity all you bratty nerd teens are dealing with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe my son might, but not me.

I like that the show ignores all the cliche gothic vampire crap actually.

Why just last weekend my role gaming group had to deal with a vampire lord in our 4th edition game. All he was doing was house hunting for his wife in that area of Shadowfell when the group interrupted him. He took off when it was clear dealing with his angry wife would be easier than dealing with the group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes ya just gotta ditch all the cliche crap eh.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 22, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

my sister forced me to see it with her, and just like the first one, it was MEDIOCRE at best. i mean, the action was very well done, but the acting for dramatic scenes was... ok... i guess. I really wasnt entertained much, but that doesnt change the fact that kristen stewart is be hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, yeah i am tired of hearing about it, it was kinda lame, even compared to other chick-flicks. on a side not: i would like to strangle the author of the books for writing that vampires "sparkle" in the sun. i HATE THAT!!!!!!!!! certainly you can use creative license, but you cant throw out one of the most important parts of a legend that makes it a legend... vampires HAVE ALWAYS been hurt somehow in the sun... an yes, i did read all the books, and the only good parts were in the last book, that had a lot of action. i think the twilight books were purposely written in a way that people would find bad because of the audience (screaming teenage girls), but Stephenie meyer isnt necessarily a bad author. she wrote a book called the host, and it was AMAZING, i actually loved it, but there was NO hype... >.< so, at the most, she should be smacked in the face a bit, but not killed. maybe just stop her from ruining vampires for us again.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree, the host is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, why in the world would you bash on the series because of the movie? Remember, don't judge a book by it's movie. I mean look, the Harry Potter flicks (from 4-6 at least) weren't very good, but not many people hated the series. Hollywood has a tendency to misrepresent books by movies. Try to read the books first, they're very good. (especially 4, that one was terrific) And to those who read them and disliked them, well, I guess that's your opinion. To those who haven't, try it. (I'm a guy by the way)

Although I must warn you, it's probably not your type.

To the movie. I would say it wasn't good. Not horrible, per say, but not good. I liked it, but it misrepresents the book too much. I mean, I was looking forward to some scenes that never happened.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not so sure about this film. I saw the trailer and... well...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 23, 2009)

When I think of Vampires, I prefer they look like this






Because frankly old school nosferatu are fucking boring done to death not so scary any more wastes of time and effort.

So what the original was written in a specific fashion, it's not like they are real. They're not you realize eh.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 23, 2009)

By the way oBrien, nice ambush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You losers (that won't be stuck on a girl's arm watching this at any rate, maybe that's why you're whining so) need to understand the ladies don't really care for our shit much either.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 24, 2009)

If they looked like that well then the world would be doomed


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 24, 2009)

i have been busy? so whats new moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats my answer..... 

don't ask me google or whatsoever!
don't have the intention to know whats a new moon


----------



## DEElekgolo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know what is wrong with you kids. The new moon happened on the 16th.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 24, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> When I think of Vampires, I prefer they look like this
> [/quote]
> [size=36]?_?[/size]


----------



## robertw00t (Nov 24, 2009)

You shall listen to Peter Chao...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX-wBa-UJVw


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 24, 2009)

It's only going to get worse when the third movie comes out in June so I hear. There are just some movies that just need to stay as books.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys hate too much. Instead of criticizing it, you should try watching it. It's amazing.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 24, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i have been busy? so whats new moon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its basically a vampire fetish to some,but doesn't matter to me....to each his or her own.....


----------



## dlxro (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there I have a few rants about twilight saga.

One, I think Stephenie Meyer just copy pasted Matsuri Hino Vampire Knight lol.
[Edit]
Heck even vampire knight is more fun and enjoyable than Twilight.

2. Twilight is a disgrace for many good movies and books like Bram Stoker Dracula. I mean seriously since when vampire bright in the daylight, ok I know many vampires now can walk during day, but twilight vampires are a disgrace to many great vampires (Dracula, Alucard, etc).

3. Since when Vampires (Monsters) were meant to be EMOs

If one day Konami decides to make a Castlevania Movie, I'm sure it would kick twilight's ass.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm fed up with hearing about it too.  It's a mediorce book series, with fake vampires.

In other news, I give you something that made me laugh:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 wins the thread!

Seriously though, Twilight is for emo pre-teen girls that want to drool over some anorexic prissy boy.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 25, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 wins the thread!
> 
> Seriously though, Twilight is for emo pre-teen girls that want to drool over some anorexic prissy boy.


Yes, because dsgamer64 is god and knows everything. His sayings are fact.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 25, 2009)

*(SPOILER ALERT!!!)* I read the books and hated them. Jacob was the only character that didn't have the EXACT SAME PROBLEMS IN EVERY BOOK! (He didn't even have any in the first!) I mean really? He's the only main character who has a reason for their emotional problems (except Alice...kind of). He goes through super puberty. (New Moon) He has to join up with the vampires. (Eclipse) Last but not least Bella chooses Edward over him (a real shocker) and has a baby, then he has to break from the pack, and finally he finds a girl he likes who has an I.Q. that's most likely above his and then randomly gets soul-linked to BELLA'S FRICKEN' BABY! Then Bella tries to kill him (fails). (Breaking Dawn)
*END SPOILER*

Oh and the reason Edward can't read Bella's thoughts is because she doesn't have any.


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy crap, I finally find someone who agrees with me.... (the person in this case is the person who made this thread, and all other haters of twilight). Heres an equation for those of you who only understand by math.

Twilight = Ugh.
the people in twilight = Ugh.
New Moon= What the ....
New Moon hype=  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...

Twilight + The people in twilight (including robert pattinson or whatshisname) +new moon + 
new moon hype = HOLY CRAP, 87% OF NORTH AMERICA AND EUROPE JUST LOST THEIR MIND." YES, 87% OF THE TOTAL POPULATION OF EUROPE AND NORTH AMERICA *TOGETHER* LOVE TWILIGHT!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 "

cUT AND PASTE THIS PARTS IN QUOTES INTO your sig if you are also an avid hater of twilight.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm sick of hearing about Twilight oooooohhh New Moon. Whats worse is I was tricked into watching it too! The first movie was better and it sucked too. What ever happened to the good scary killer vampire stories, not these pussy I' in love vampires. Let's get back to the throat ripping heart pulling killing monsters that they are!


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2009)

i was sick before i heard it


----------



## Hypershad12 (Nov 27, 2009)

I hat that stupid "New Moon!" All the girls from my school are head-over-heels over the *stupid* books, the *stupid* movies, and the *stupid* actors! But, that's just me.


----------



## geokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Twilight isnt about vampires its just about ppl that easily get sunburn that like tomato juice.
Its basically a romance movie


----------



## alidsl (Nov 27, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Oh and the reason Edward can't read Bella's thoughts is because she doesn't have any.



epic win


----------



## agony (Nov 27, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes perfect sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What i can't understand is how those people (teenagers and mums oh god) still like Edward when he is so obviously a stalker and stares at Bella all the time. What is gentlemenly about a 100 year man who stalking another person?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look what girls are saying about publishing the next book called "Midnight Sun"






Holy fuck nuts, it's just a book children.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Oi, here there is so much crap about this stupid movie, I refuse to watch it for the main reason that the book weren't all that great, in fact I pretty much hated them and wish I never took the time to read them and filled my time in beating some games on my ds or doing school work.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 30, 2009)

think i am a bit too late
i just watched the first movie and i was surprised, because it was better than i thought, the guy who plays edward did his job right and plays his role authentical, but though it wasn't good enough to make me cry and nervously wait for the second one to watch, like these poor groupie folks who coudn't even rate a movie by the quality of story, mechanics, and acting of the characters, but just storm the cinemas to see some hot guy's ( who know's) to get unconcious:.
the only thing that i dislike in the setting is the way the vampires are presented, they're hiding from the sun to make nobody know that theire scin is glittering like diamonds?? wtf


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 30, 2009)

I went to the theaters to watch 2012 the day new moon was released.
It was horrible!!!The hall was overly crowded with  girls who were drooling over the posters with Edward on it and some  were almost crying since they couldn't get a ticket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The good thing was that we got the best seats for 2012.The fan-girls drove other people away from watching the other movies.

I really cant understand why this movie is so successful.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Look what girls are saying about publishing the next book called "Midnight Sun"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually cried with laughter

(BTW is there anyone who likes Twilight that ISN'T a girl?)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

this is bad!!! and i thought that buffy was crap but this....... this...... this can't be!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> and i thought that buffy was crap


You. 
Get. Out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2009)

Buffy kicks some major ass....


Spoiler



When Buffy kills bunch of Vampires in woods, and then has to take a poop, she goes behind the bush and do it....then, squirrel comes along, pees on a poo.....that combination makes perfect description of what Twilight is.. IT'S A BUNCH OF POO WITH A BIT OF PEE ON IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You.
> Get. Out.



no


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 1, 2009)

Read. The. Host.

Very good book. If you think it's bad because it's made by Stephenie Meyer, than please don't be so quick to criticize. Very good book.


----------

